# Your Chance of Buying Bad Follistatin is 50%



## *Bio* (Dec 15, 2019)

Not surprising at all.  I wish I knew who was putting out the real product!

https://www.ergo-log.com/want-to-buy-follistatin-chance-of-a-bad-buy-is-fifty-percent.html


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 16, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> Not surprising at all.  I wish I knew who was putting out the real product!
> 
> https://www.ergo-log.com/want-to-buy-follistatin-chance-of-a-bad-buy-is-fifty-percent.html



I'm surprised its not higher than 50%. Very rare, expensive item to obtain (although not impossible)


----------



## squatster (Dec 17, 2019)

Cool read


----------



## odin (Jan 21, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> I'm surprised its not higher than 50%. Very rare, expensive item to obtain (although not impossible)



Did you mean lower than 50%? What you wrote after makes it appear you thought it would be lower. I am surprised it wasn't lower than 50%. Has anyone used folli on here?


----------

